# HOB or canister?



## tankCrazy (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm sure this topic has been discused before but, here it goes again. I am new to the hobbie only 3 months now had kept fish in years past but am getting back into it. I have always used a HOB filter but am seeing alot of canister filters on the market. I am useing a Biowheel 350 now on my 72gal tank, and have been thinking of going to a canister style filter. Is the MAJOR cost differance worth it, I can buy 4 HOB's for the cost of 1 canister.

:fish:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

In my experience, HOB filters work just fineâ€¦ but if itâ€™s worth the extra money to make the filters quieter and a little sleeker looking and a little more efficientâ€¦ then itâ€™s worth checking out canistersâ€¦

For me, the biggest downside to using canisters has been the lower currents they produce. A Canister rated at 350 gph will really only move 150~200 gph which isnâ€™t much flow to prevent debris from settling. So for a Cichlid tank with only canisters I would suggest exploring powerheads to supplement current.

Another benefit that canisters bring is they can be used to push water through UV lights or in line heaters (although I donâ€™t hear much about these anymore).

But at the end of the dayâ€¦ HOB only filtration can be set up to be real nice filtrationâ€¦


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I like both. I have an Eheim 2028, an AC110 and a HOT Magnum 250 hooked up to a surface skimmer on my 90 gallon. I like the Eheim primarily for biological filtration and the AC110 for mechanical filtration. The Magnum is primarily for surface skimming.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

The Magnum 350 Pro is a nice canister for under $100. We've got two of them (one on each 75g tank), and they're just great. Easy to maintain, and they keep the tanks squeaky clean.

We also have an Emperor 400 on each tank, so we get the best of both worlds.

-Ryan


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

i am loving the marineland c360. canister for the win.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

How ofter do you need to clean canisters? I have an AC110 on my 75g right now (new tank) and I will be adding an XP3 this week.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

At least once a month, I'd say. I just keep an eye on the hoses, and when they look "yuk" on the inside, I dig into it... about every two to three weeks.

-Ryan


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

RyanR said:


> At least once a month, I'd say. I just keep an eye on the hoses, and when they look "yuk" on the inside, I dig into it... about every two to three weeks.
> 
> -Ryan


Thanks. I have been cleaning my AC110 weekly, is that too often?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I guess it depends on how much "grossness" is coming out of it. Then it's whether the time and effort vs. actual benefit is worth it to you.

-Ryan


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

RyanR said:


> At least once a month, I'd say. I just keep an eye on the hoses, and when they look "yuk" on the inside, I dig into it... about every two to three weeks.
> 
> -Ryan


How do you clean out the hoses?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

just squeeze them


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I like having a canister and an HOB on a larger tank. Just as a precaution, I don't put the intakes for a canister very close to the bottom of the tank--If a hose comes loose, it can siphon the tank. 
This won't happen with an HOB so by all means, keep the HOB intake near the tank bottom and the intake for the canister higher up for very efficient filtration.


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Does placement of the intakes make much of a difference? I have the intake for my xp3 and AC110 on the same side of the tank somewhat close to each other. The reason I have them on the one side is because I didnt want them above the outlet on the other side where my powerstrip/surge protector is plugged in.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

BrianR said:


> How do you clean out the hoses?


The Magnum 350's come with a brush at the end of a loooong length of flexible plastic, simply thread it through each hose and then yank the brush part through the hose. You can get things squeaky clean after two passes.

Amazing how much gack comes out. 

-Ryan


----------

